# New Chronarch on the Way! CI4+



## Dipsay

I was fiddling around the net the other day and came across this.. It looks like they have incorporated some cool features from the Japanese models 4X4SVS Love those reels!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I want

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## goodwood

looks like a lot like core 50 mg7. looks like theres some sort of vent on the side plate.


----------



## Drundel

I read about some new models on bass boards, sounds like there should be some cool toys coming from iCast this year.


----------



## rjc1982

Looks like Santa may have a nice surprise for me this year!


----------



## LPTXGUY03

I wonder if this is what is Bantam was hinting at.


----------



## Bantam1

Maybe


----------



## fishslicks91

When and what is Icast I've never heard of it?


----------



## Bantam1

ICAST is the big fishing show in the US where all the competitors launch the new products for the following year. It starts next Wednesday. Think Detroit Auto Show for fishing.


----------



## Lexy1

or CES for Electronics


----------



## KDubBlast

Y'all think this will be a step up from the core?


----------



## Zimbass

This a photo of what Bassmaster says it will look like.

Sweet thing :bounce:


----------



## Bantam1

Performance wise it will be on par with the Core, maybe a little better casting due to the new braking system it will have. It uses our CI4+ material so there will be no frame corrosion. Magnesium is expensive and this is most of the reason the Core is priced the way it is. The anglers that loved the Chronarch 50MG will really like this reel. Since this is no longer the Shimano forum I have to limit what I say. The reel will be officially released next week. All the info will be up on the Shimano website at that time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Im selling all of my vintage shimmys and buying five of these...who wants some reels?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jtbailey

Will there be a 50's series??? I like the small finesse reels ... All I see are 150's


----------



## jtbailey

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im selling all of my vintage shimmys and buying five of these...who wants some reels?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I know your bound to have a *Ch100D7... *I got an empty reel seat for it.


----------



## Cobrah

I'll definitely be buying one of these


----------



## Drundel

http://www.basspro.com/Shimano-Chro...-Reels/product/1306150615192/#chart-container

Look pretty good. I'm with jtbailey, I like smaller ones also. I don't need 135 yards of braid to catch trout.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jtbailey said:


> I know your bound to have a *Ch100D7... *I got an empty reel seat for it.


I have two but I'm keeping those...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bantam1

For those that loved the Chronarch 100SF and similar reels, you will love this reel. The 150 size has the same spool capacity as the CH100SF reels.


----------



## bakehook

Is this reel as saltwater friendly as the ch100 sf was and what is the price point expected to be?


----------



## Bantam1

It will be more saltwater friendly since the frame and side plates are made out of carbon.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Cool! What's retail on this badboy?


----------



## Bantam1

$269.99


----------



## Sisco Kid

When will they hit the stores?


----------



## alldaylong

Bantam1 said:


> $269.99


Well, my wife wanted to know what I wanted for my birthday, I guess I need to start leaving pics around the house. 
Cheaper than I thought it would be.


----------



## jtbailey

Sisco Kid said:


> When will they hit the stores?


The reel will "officially" be unveiled this week at the icast show in Vegas. My guess is it will take a month at least to get them in the stores, I'm guessing Marburgers and FTU will be the first local stores(G bay area) to get some in, but who knows maybe Academy will surprise us.


----------



## Rippin_drag

What i wanna know is when i can get one on eBay for $30-40 off retail? LOL


----------



## flatscat1

I see you can buy it (pre order) from Bass Pro as of today. I don't see it listed yet on Cabellas website though. Any clue when these might be in store or ready to ship?
Also, I see there are 2 recovery speeds to choose from....which would you all prefer?


----------



## abh316

flatscat1 said:


> I see you can buy it (pre order) from Bass Pro as of today. I don't see it listed yet on Cabellas website though. Any clue when these might be in store or ready to ship?
> Also, I see there are 2 recovery speeds to choose from....which would you all prefer?


preordered mine already with the 7:6:1 gears....i want my fish on deck within 2 turns hahah


----------



## flatscat1

Bantam,

I'm used to the Curado E7 retrieval rates. Which of the new Chronarch options is most similar (the regular of the HG version)?

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin70

Is Shimano moving away from their Variable Breaking System? I see that there is a dial on the side with numbers more like other reel manufacturers have used in the past for magnetic braking systems. Is this new system magnetic, or does the dial somehow engage/disengage a certain number of breaks. 

Shimano's system wasn't as simple as what I used 20 years ago on a Daiwa Magforce reel, but it wasn't too hard to click the brakes into place.


----------



## Hooked

How does this one compare to the old Bantam Mag Plus (BMP250)?


----------



## abh316

just found this, can someone embed it for me???


----------



## abh316

revo rocket for those that want crazy line recovery....9:0:1 !!!! im not sold on revo, especially with all the complaints i've hear.


----------



## Sisco Kid

Correct me if I'm wrong, revo mgx has a similar braking system? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esc

Sisco Kid said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, revo mgx has a similar braking system?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


they look like the same brakes as the revos.


----------



## Lexy1

That's it. I'm clearing out most of my good old Shimano reels collection and make room for 2013 models. I hope they do not disappoint me like some of the 2012 models.


----------



## Bantam1

The braking system is something a little different. I did that video at ICAST. I will apologize for my face made for radio. I can't go into too much detail to avoid making it seem like I am pushing the product. I made a new product intro on another site this evening. There are some pics and descriptions there as well. 

I had a discussion today with the group that owns this site. I am trying to bring back the Shimano forum again. If that happens I will describe it all.


----------



## Gilbert

Bantam1 said:


> The braking system is something a little different. I did that video at ICAST. I will apologize for my face made for radio. I can't go into too much detail to avoid making it seem like I am pushing the product. I made a new product intro on another site this evening. There are some pics and descriptions there as well.
> 
> I had a discussion today with the group that owns this site. I am trying to bring back the Shimano forum again. If that happens I will describe it all.


link me to the thread please. and yes, you have a face only a mother could love. :biggrin: :cheers: angelsm


----------



## Bantam1

Somebody already posted a link on this page. Of course my last name is misspelled yet again. It will be wrong on my tombstone I swear :headknock


----------



## Kevin70

Is this reel going to replace the Shimano Chronarch 200E7, or is it just another reel being added to the lineup?


----------



## Scumfrog

Glad I didn't buy a Metanium now,I think this Chronarch is an addition,not replacing the E series.


----------



## Bantam1

This is simply an addition to the line.


----------



## jtbailey

Ok I need some help understanding the differences in comparing the bearings between the Ci4 and the "pearl" Chronarch

Pearl chronarch:
7 Bearings
5 Shielded Stainless Steel BB
1 S A-RB BB
1 A-RB Roller Clutch Bearing

Ci4:
7 Bearings
6 S A-RB BB
1 A-RB Roller Clutch Bearing

Opinions on which are better???


----------



## Drundel

I've always heard the old 100A called the pearl one, which one are you thinking about?


----------



## jtbailey

Drundel said:


> I've always heard the old 100A called the pearl one, which one are you thinking about?


The $199 one selling at Academy... ok maybe I should say the "white" chronarch???


----------



## fishing-guru

Stock bearing don't matter if you're going to upgrade to ceramics.


----------



## jtbailey

The only differences in the 2 reels are:

Ci4 vs Aluminum according to Shimano is 0.6oz difference(total weight) 
Breaking system
32" vs 25" line retrieve (gear ratio)
and the cost $80

BUT !!!!! 

Hey when Shimano pops out a new reel, it's hard to say no to my instincts of impulsive purchases


----------



## abh316

jtbailey said:


> The only differences in the 2 reels are:
> 
> Ci4 vs Aluminum according to Shimano is 0.6oz difference(total weight)
> Breaking system
> 32" vs 25" line retrieve (gear ratio)
> and the cost $80
> 
> BUT !!!!!
> 
> Hey when Shimano pops out a new reel, it's hard to say no to my instincts of impulsive purchases


sounds like its worth 70 bucks to me


----------



## Bantam1

You guys will appreciate the carbon frame. This means NO corrosion to the body of the reel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bantam1 said:


> You guys will appreciate the carbon frame. This means NO corrosion to the body of the reel.


Im sure you have been asked this a lot already but will Shimano crank out a 50 size Ci4? Id preorder two!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Sisco Kid

x2

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## abh316

man if they did a 50 size ci4 it maybe low 5oz or under 5oz


----------



## bluefin

Here I was hoping they'd come out with just a black and white model only.


----------



## abh316

i was hoping for a blue or red anodized look....those revo inshore and daiwa zillion coastal look **** pretty.


----------



## Bantam1

You have to walk before you can run. I am not sure if we will see a 50 size soon. I'm sure it will happen once the 150 proves itself.


----------



## abh316




----------



## Bantam1

Marc Mills is a large bundle of energy in a really small package :biggrin:


----------



## topwatrout

I read somewhere that this 150 size is only 5% larger than the current 50 size?


----------



## alldaylong

Bantam 1 is there a date when these will be in the retail stores?


----------



## Bantam1

They will start shipping next month. I do not have a specific date because some dealers ordered before others. I am pretty sure FTU will have them earlier than some of the other larger stores.


----------



## quackersmacker

Hopefully it stands up better than Shimano's last "Approved for use in saltwater" reel!


----------



## Bantam1

Well this one is made out of carbon which will not corrode. We made corrections to the CH50MG to take care of the issues.


----------



## perchjerk

Man this thing looks sick. Hopefully they show up shortly. I'm already scrambling to sell some things to fund one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dezal

getting BOTH OF mines delivered tomorrow can't wait!!! CI4 150 AND CI4+ SPINNING


----------



## perchjerk

Whoa didn't know they were already here. Do you have " connections" or are they just now being released?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abh316

dezal said:


> getting BOTH OF mines delivered tomorrow can't wait!!! CI4 150 AND CI4+ SPINNING


dang how you getting them tomorrow???


----------



## ieatfish

Plz let us know how they feel!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dezal

Will do. http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Chronarch_150_CI4_Series_Casting_Reels/descpage-SCIF.html

They had both in stock on Monday. More in stock today. They Will go fast


----------



## flatscat1

dezal said:


> Will do. http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Chronarch_150_CI4_Series_Casting_Reels/descpage-SCIF.html
> 
> They had both in stock on Monday. More in stock today. They Will go fast


Which one did you go with? Wondering if the HG high speed one is too fast?


----------



## Bantam1

The XG will be fine for topwater and fishing plastics. Anything where you need to pick up slack line quickly.


----------



## abh316

**** basspro laggin behind...they lucky i jumped the gun....i wonder how fast is shipping at tacklewarehouse??? i just might cancel my order


----------



## dezal

abh316 said:


> **** basspro laggin behind...they lucky i jumped the gun....i wonder how fast is shipping at tacklewarehouse??? i just might cancel my order


$5 2 day. Free 5 day.


----------



## abh316

imma just wait...basspro claiming they will have it by the end of the month


----------



## Bantam1

FTU might have them now as well. They ordered around the same time as TW.


----------



## perchjerk

Just talked to FTU. They said 2-3 weeks before they get them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bantam1

It could be sooner. We have some reels coming in air freight.


----------



## perchjerk

Awesome. Any idea on the numbers they'll receive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bantam1

I cannot disclose that info. FTU did increase their order so it will be a decent amount.


----------



## perchjerk

Good to hear. Thanks bantam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lone-Star

I ordered from tacklewarehouse yesterday and received tracking number today, supposed to be here Friday.


----------



## abh316

any time frame for basspro?


----------



## Bantam1

I am not sure about BPS. Their ordering is different and all of the products ship to their distribution center where it is then sent to each store. I would assume August time frame for them.


----------



## perchjerk

Anybody receive theirs yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lone-Star

perchjerk said:


> Anybody receive theirs yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I got mine yesterday. Very pleased. Finally may be something worthy of retiring my old chronarch 100s.


----------



## perchjerk

Very good to hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey

What do you think is better gear ratio on these new real for fishing plugs and soft plastics on the Texas coast


----------



## Bantam1

I think the 7.6:1 gear option would be perfect for that.


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey

Thanks Bantam


----------



## rat race

I am not a fan of the side plate coming off. I prefer the hinged side plate. 


Hold Fast!!


----------



## Bantam1

Due to the shape of the frame they were not able to make it stay connected. With the new design you will not have to remove the side plate to make quick changes.


----------



## Lone-Star

rat race said:


> I am not a fan of the side plate coming off. I prefer the hinged side plate.
> 
> Hold Fast!!


I've only had mine a few days but it seems like you would rarely have to open the sideplate on the water. The external brake adjustment provides a pretty wide range of control. I was trying it out at packery and was able to dial it in casting into a 20 mph wind and then with the wind without having to open the sideplate.


----------



## Bantam1

How do you like the reel so far?


----------



## perchjerk

Just an FYI ftu has the 6:2:1 ration CI4 in right now. I'm holding out for the 7:6:1 version. Hopefully its right behind it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lone-Star

Bantam1 said:


> How do you like the reel so far?


Pretty impressed so far..I haven't upgraded my go to reel since I got my chronarch 100 which is 17 or 18 years old and still going strong. This new reel can match the supertuned chronarch in distance but with much less effort and the gearing feels more powerful, and of course lighter and the external brake control seals the deal, finally something worthy of retiring the old chronarch. I plan on putting it to the test on some oversized reds this weekend.


----------



## perchjerk

Finally located the HG version. Should have it next week. Can't wait!


----------



## abh316

ahh all this reel talk and bps still aint got it yet!!! big boy wants his new toy dang it!!!! oh well new rod aint here yet so i guess i can wait...


----------



## perchjerk

Just got mine in. This thing is sweet! Fits the hand perfectly. Hopefully ill get to test it out tomorrow.


----------



## hobbs44

does anyone know if FTU has the 7.6 yet?


----------



## txorange61

If you haven't seen or felt one yet, we have 1 at the Tackle Box in Victoria to check out and you can put your order in for one through us also.


----------



## perchjerk

I got to fish with my 150hg for he ragtime today. This reel is sweet. The adjustable brake dial works very well and the reel pans in my hand extremely naturally. I also built a rod for this reel before I received it and was worried the thread would be off but it turned out great.


----------



## txorange61

Combo looks sweet!


----------



## abh316

hobbs44 said:


> does anyone know if FTU has the 7.6 yet?


they have a waiting list for it...this was as of monday...i got one from california that will be here by thursday. its best to check around the country as there are less fisherman then down here. thanks perch for the advice.


----------



## Bantam1

Lone-Star said:


> Pretty impressed so far..I haven't upgraded my go to reel since I got my chronarch 100 which is 17 or 18 years old and still going strong. This new reel can match the supertuned chronarch in distance but with much less effort and the gearing feels more powerful, and of course lighter and the external brake control seals the deal, finally something worthy of retiring the old chronarch. I plan on putting it to the test on some oversized reds this weekend.


The X-Ship is a legit improvement for cranking power. I put it to the test on some big toothy freshwater fish this week and some big smallmouth bass that pull like F-250s. Glad you like the reels so far.


----------



## TEXAS_REDKILLER

I want one just not sure which gear ratio to get. I only have one bait cast, still learning with them , been fishing with spinners all my life. Can someone tell me which applications go with each ratio so I can better make a decision? Thanks!


----------



## abh316

i was at ftu yesterday and they have like 3-4 lower gear ratio reels available. when i gave my reel to them so they can spool it, they were all like hey where you get this. well they were still pretty mad they still haven't got there shipment yet. if you want the lower gear....ftu on i10 has some.


----------



## Scumfrog

I read the specs on the new Chronarch and noticed the drag is dartanium cross carbon weave.I hope it's better than the plain dartanium I have seen those fuse together with the drive gear making an awful mess


----------



## Bantam1

The cross carbon material is similar to the "Carbontex" that some people use for aftermarket replacements.


----------



## Scumfrog

Bantam1 said:


> The cross carbon material is similar to the "Carbontex" that some people use for aftermarket replacements.


Awesome


----------



## colbyntx

I put my drag to test last week on my 7.6:1. Hooked up with a 10.6lb red in a heavy current. He really pulled out some line on several runs and the reel was really great fun fighting this nice fish!


----------



## Fishwish

I fish with Core 100MG reels now and I'd like to try a C14. I'd like some input/discussion on the 6:2:1 versus 7:6:1 retrieve. Would the 7:6:1 require a drastic change in my "second nature or mindless" retrieve? What are some specific advantages?


----------



## colbyntx

Fishwish said:


> I fish with Core 100MG reels now and I'd like to try a C14. I'd like some input/discussion on the 6:2:1 versus 7:6:1 retrieve. Would the 7:6:1 require a drastic change in my "second nature or mindless" retrieve? What are some specific advantages?


I like the 7.6:1 because I love to throw topwaters. I also like it for many other things that I really need to pick up the slack in a hurry. Yes, you may need to change your retrieve in some situations but I change mine throughout the day anyway whether I am throwing a 5:1 or a 7:1. Different days or different times of day the fish could like a different speed.


----------



## Bantam1

It will be faster. With every handle rotation you are picking up 6" more line. It's not hard to adjust to at all. It will excel for topwater and fishing plastics because of the quick ability to pick up slack line.


----------



## AUSTEX50

*New Reel*

Wanna buy a Shimano Core 50 MG how does the Lews Tournaement pro compare with the Core 50MG?


----------

